# Nor - Cal Bay area Meet



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone in the San Jose, bay area would like to get together for a meet. I've been trying to find people in my area that are into Nissan's, but I can't seem to find anyone...


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

I may be interested...set it up!


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

Would be nice to meet up with fellow Nissan Owners in San Jose....If you set it up they will come.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

there was a meet in sac just last week. if you guys want to meet i would be happy to attend though, as long as its around sj or closer to me.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

SJ meet? Tell me more.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

It's good to see people are interested in a meet. When is good for everyone? It would have to be on a weekend because I work long hours during the week. 
Does anyone have any idea on where to have it? I was thinking somewhere in south SJ.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

There is a round table pizza on Camden avenue near Kooser. Is this too far for people to go? 
I am getting tired of In & Out.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

When?


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

It's good to see were finally getting together the times and dates of when to meet......so excited tell me more of whats going on.
Of course I'll be at this meet when it happens, weekends works out great for me.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Not quite in SJ, but how about places like D&Bs in milpitas or Rock Bottom at the Pruneyard?


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Dave & Busters is fine with me. I'm not to familiar with that area though. Isn't D/B kind packed on weekends?


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

If this meeting isn't within the next 2 weekends, then i am down to get together with you guys for a meet. 


Samson


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

D&B would be perfect......lets arrange a date and time...


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

as long as I don't have midterms and Finals is still some time away I should be set.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

se_limited said:


> *Dave & Busters is fine with me. I'm not to familiar with that area though. Isn't D/B kind packed on weekends? *


true that, and D&Bs also has an under 21 curfew after 10PM. On the up side, the great mall has a re-cock-ulously large parking lot.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

When is good for people? Does 11/22 or 11/29 work? As long as its not raining...


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

sounds good to me. hopefully ill have my stalling problem fixed. someone should try sr20forum.com to see if any of them want to go. i would do it but im too lazy.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

im at sactown but used to live n san jo am i invited?
:thumbup:


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Sure everyone is invited.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

I posted something on the SR20DE forum, so lets see if anyone wants to go.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

A group of us are planning a canyon run here (outside of Sacto) the 1st or 2nd week on Dec. hopefully the weather will cooperate.
You can take a look at our club at www.team-driven.net give and let us know. My AIM username is: Qinsac


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

So, It looks like we are going to do this on Saturday 11/22. Now we have to plan on a time. I have no idea on what time to do this. What time is good for people. I was thinking afternoon time around 4pm or so. Let me know...


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i think a little earlier might be good seing as its getting dark about 5.


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

I also think sometime earlier would be best maybe around 12'ish.noon so there's plenty of daylight.....just my 2cents


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Alright we will have this meet at D & B on Saturday 11/22 at 1pm. That will allow for plenty of daylight and time for people to get there.


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

so about how many cars are going to be there? if theres a good amount i'm definitely in!


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Not sure on how many cars will be there. I hope we will have a good turn out on Saturday.


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

how many FOR-SURES?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ill try to get out there


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm there. Should I bring my old n' rusted or new hotness?


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

REMINDER! DONT FORGET...

THIS SATURDAY! BAY MEET AT DAVE AND BUSTERS IN MILPITAS 1PM...

SEE YOU ALL THERE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Darn it.. this is the first time i've read this and I cant come  I've been waiting for a bay area meet, seeing as I just moved back to the bay a few months ago. Well I hope you guys have a great time and I look forward to trying to make it to the next one.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I maybe able to make it, depends how the weather is up in Tahoe 

If it's shitty up there, u guys can expect me and my SE-R to be the.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

looks like i mgiht make it up there for abit 
hope you guys park in like a open area


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Make sure you post some pictures!!!!

Have fun!!!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i dont think anybody even took any pics. there wasnt very many cars that showed up, though there was quite a few people. i was the second one there (1st was se limited) and i was 40 mins late.








0


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Well I hope those that went had a lot of fun. I dont really know many, if ANY, bay area guys. I look forward to the next one and hope I can come.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

There wasn't very many people at all. Only about 7 or 8. We had people from all over show up. The people that did show up came from all over. At least there were a couple of people that showed up. Hopefully the next one there will be a much better turn out. 


PoisonIV said:


> Well I hope those that went had a lot of fun. I dont really know many, if ANY, bay area guys. I look forward to the next one and hope I can come.


----------



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd definately go if anyone can hook me up with a smog tech. My car won't pass smog so I need some help. Anyone? 




se_limited said:


> I was wondering if anyone in the San Jose, bay area would like to get together for a meet. I've been trying to find people in my area that are into Nissan's, but I can't seem to find anyone...


----------

